# Mal in Indiana



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

A shelter that I volunteer my services with has a Malinois that was an owner surrender. He is neutered approx 2yo, and has one soft ear. I fostered him short term to evaluate him, and he is a nice dog. He would do well in a home without cats or small dogs, but was good with my adult dogs ( a female Mal, and a Male Lab). He is crate trained and housebroken, and is quiet in his crate unless he sees a cat... I have done some obedience work with him, and he would make a good obedience prospect. I also took him to the creek and he loves water. There is a tiny adoption fee to cover his neuter and shots, but he is in need of a home ASAP. The shelter is getting VERY full, and since he isn't good with cats it puts him on the euth list if they get too full.

Transport is also available if needed. He is located in North Central Indiana.

I attached a picture (if it works....LOL)


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Found out today that this dog is moving up the euth list. If you know anyone in the midwest that might be interested, please let me know.

Stacy


----------

